# Soap cake



## Jocelyn (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,
I just got my silicone bake ware today in the mail and I've been looking on line for the best why to make a soap cake. I can't find a thing other then pictures and soap cakes for sale. Can anyone help me with a great website or tutorial. If you have any experience making them please share!! Thank you.


----------



## Relle (Jul 23, 2011)

Just google - how to make a soap cake and all these sites come up.

teachsoap.com
youtube.com


----------

